# AB Mort Brokers??



## Franky Jr (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

Thinking about moving out west. So I am looking for a good mortgage broker in the Calgary/Airdrie/Cochrane area, any names or numbers (pm me if you'd rather) would be great. 

On a similar note, I had a friend play one mortgage broker off another... does that work or even happen?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

I would PM you my info, but I am up in Edmonton and I am a huge fan of actually meeting with my clients.

I will comment on your second question from my point of view as a broker. 

When I first speak with a client I always quote them the best rate I have available to me with the disclaimer that if there credit isn't in order the rate may increase. The client can then see how competitive the rate is. I am also of the belief that my level of service is well above what banks and most brokers offer and I explain this to them. If I retain them as a client then then find out what excellent service really is. For example:

A little over two years ago I had client' approved and then then told me that their bank would offer a better rate by 0.09% I did the math for them and by taking the better rate it would save them $1,400 over 5 years. I also explained my level of service and that I would take care of them better than their bank over the life of their mortgage. The decided to go with me.

Excellent decision on their part because I moved their mortgage to a new lender last fall and after the penalty and legal fees they saved $4,000. 

I will guarantee you that no bank will review your mortgage and suggest you move to a new lender, ever! I don't know of any brokers that have taken the time to do this either.

Also, if I see that another broker has pulled their credit report I will send them back to that broker. 

No one likes to see their time wasted. If you want to shop for a rate, that is fine make your phone calls and ask brokers and banks for their best rate. Don't however have a broker do all of the work and submit your file to a lender only to bail. Wasting my time I have to accept once and awhile, but in turn if I waste a lender's time that is another story. They have slim margins and don't like to waste their time on deals that don't fund.

Bit of a rant, but now you have it from the other side. BTW if you want to know the best rates I have available right now, just ask.

Good Luck!!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

O.K, What best rates do you have, 2.4% is the best I have seen posted, PCF Var.??


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> O.K, What best rates do you have, 2.4% is the best I have seen posted, PCF Var.??


2.3% for 5 years is available (May be 2.25% now)
2.2% for 3 years is available

Both are variable.

Both with good prepayment privileges.

Just for fun I took a quick look at PCF's website and if the posted rates are not flexible then then are not competitive. Most of their products are tied to "points." It would be interesting to know exactly how those "points" worked and figure out the equivalent rates with the "points" taken into account.


----------



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out JoAnne at http://www.purcellmortgageteam.com/

I haven't meet her personally, but I've heard great things from her. She's been on CMP's top 50 brokers in Canada for the last 2 years. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

We have been very happy with http://www.mortgagegroup.ca/ in the Kensington area.


----------

